# Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program start



## erosing (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/theater/07projection.html?ref=technology

Interesting, are there any other schools offering similar?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program s*


Arez said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/theater/07projection.html?ref=technology
> 
> Interesting, are there any other schools offering similar?



Perhaps there will be, but if they don't have Wendall Harrington, it won't be the same.

ST


----------



## Footer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program s*

University of Illinois actually has a pretty good projection design program. Though its not an official major yet (takes some time in a large institution), they have had many MFA students do research/thesis projects on projection design. They produce some pretty amazing stuff with it. They have a very large Watchout system to play with and some other great gear which allows them to do some pretty stunning stuff.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program s*

Another that doesn't have a specific design degree, but is already heading that way is Arizona State University. Last year, they also hosted a projection design 3-day workshop for USITT and ESTA.


----------



## frontrowcenter5 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program s*

I'm at CMU, and we're hiring a Media head for next semester. Two mainstages this year have used integrated projections, as well as the show I am stage managing for the student project festival this week (for those in the know, yep, it's PLAYGROUND). I don't know if it will be a full-fledged major or if it will be a subdepartment under lighting, but nonetheless.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Yale School of Drama is going to offer a full-fledged projection design program s*

We have used projection and media elements in about 3/4 of the shows I've worked on in the last two years. We don't have an official major for it, but we do have people who do focus in projections primarily, as most laypersons can't pick up WatchOut or Isadora and be able to use them natively after a few moments.


----------

